# Awesome!



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

so I casually went on cabelas.com today.. and found that bushnel trophy cams are on sale for 130 dollars each!! I bought 3... anyone looking for a 250 dollar camera but only wants to spend 130ish, go check it out!! I also bought a pair of bushnel binos for 100 dollars down to 30 dollars, I guess cabelas is doing some spring cleaning?:becky::becky:


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

Sweet dude


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

You bought the Blackout Trophy Cams or 8 mp Bone Collectors for $130 each?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> You bought the Blackout Trophy Cams or 8 mp Bone Collectors for $130 each?


they are the 5MP full camo model, so it is a 2010 product but they are still really nice.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh I was gonna say if you were getting those two models ($250) for $130 each I'd have to pull the credit card out of my wallet lol.. Have you ever had a trail cam before these?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

the one I am getting was 230 dollars last year! and no I have not.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Be prepared to be addicted lol.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> Be prepared to be addicted lol.


yeah haha! I can not wait to see what is on some of my new properties!


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

post some pics


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I will, it will be 2 weeks or so, so maybe 4 weeks to actually get some pics.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i just ordered one!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

you did!? what a price.. I mean cmon!!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i know! I also got some green and bvlack blazer vanes and some glue


----------

